# Rocket steam wand O ring



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Hello

Does anyone know where to purchase steam wand O rings for a Rocket Mozzafiato? Universal or Rocket?

I can't seem to find anywhere plus I don't know the size

Thanks

Lindy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Lindy23 - there was a thread here recently where someone had the same problem, and bought quite a lot of them. See if you can find the thread. I'll try to dig it up too.

edit: I've been trying to ring it, no luck. Hopefully someone will chime who know where to get them.

but, if you measure the o ring, you should be able to buy one or some from eBay? Silicone or Viton (fkm).


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Lindy23 said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase steam wand O rings for a Rocket Mozzafiato? Universal or Rocket?
> 
> ...


 Measure the o ring and have a look on eBay for a comparable one. Maybe link it to scuba diving. I use viton ones in our Appartamento. GL


----------

